# Nova Scotia Duck Tolling Retriever.



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Nova Scotia Duck Toller*

I don't know anything about them, but think they are beautiful.
I'm bumping up your post for replies!
Here's some info on the internet!

NSDTRC(USA) Home


----------



## Bell (Jan 23, 2010)

Thanks,the info is helpful,i'll look all of it up.They are head turners,aren't they?


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

I have never met one with a temperament that I liked. Yes they are pretty but I find them to be aloof and a bit sharp... not a temperament that I like. They were a breed that I investigated years ago before I got my goldens and flat coats when they were not AKC recognized... I found them sharp them and I don't think that has improved from what I can see.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

I train with Tollers and Titan's best friend was a Toller..They are happy little dogs that love to work. They are their owners' dog..maybe that is what makes them seem aloof. If I did not have a golden I would own a Toller. Bad side... you need to stay in charge of the screaming. They can be very very vocal and be very careful of the lines. There are some health issues like any other breed and they have a smaller gene pool..so use caution.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I've never been around a sharp Toller, I handled one and found her and the others to be charming, bright, and eager to please. They seemed to focus on one person at a time, so that may have given the impression that they were aloof, but all in all I liked them.

*I'll add that a lot of folks seem to think that a Toller is going to be like a "miniature" Golden, and that is not the case. They are quite different. They are more like Border Collies, if I could make a comparison.


----------



## Bell (Jan 23, 2010)

Oh,they do resemble border collies.Not just in appearance,but kind of give similar feeling..So i guess tollers are VERY active dogs then.About the gene pool..It's a problem,because there are not many tollers in Europe...And i've only heard/seen pics of 2 or 3 here,in my country.But it's a future thing anyway,so..I just like the breed and wanted to get info from someone,that has interacted with a toller.Thanks for the replies!


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

I would love to get one someday. But they are not easy to find in the states. I have a neighbor who went to Canada for her girl. She is so sweet. She was actually a breeder rehome. She was not a good puppy mother and wanted to be with the breeders kids more than her newborn pups.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

The Tollers that I know around here seem to be hard working high energy dogs. The biggest problem I have noted is they have a high pitched shreaking bark and they bark a LOT! The handler in this area has had a hard time qualifying in obedience because of the barking issues but does well in agility where the barking is not a problem.

They are definitely different in temperament than you would see in a typical Golden. One of our handlers had a Toller and felt that it was too intense for her so traded with her husband. She took the Golden and he handled the Toller...a much better match.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

We see some Tollers at the local dog park. One woman has a pair and the male is obsessed with my Zoe- chases her around constantly trying to mount her. He's also shown aggression to a number of other dogs. Having observed this pair and occasionally others, my impression is that the Tollers are quite active and noticeably smaller than the Goldens. I wouldn't want one. To my taste the Golden is a handsomer and much friendlier dog. The comments about being like Border Collies are interesting. To my eye they look like a stray Golden got together with a stray Border Collie. They do have that very focused look in their eye.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

This reason alone is why I wouldn't get one... LOL

My ears hurt watching that video.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

We have Tollers breeders around here quite a few actually. Titan's best friend was Cash..2009 Obedience dog of the year and a CH to boot. Cash was not a barker unless he was startled. I would call them an alert dog. He did not have a mean bone in his body but yes intense about somethings..You know I don't think he ever screamed and yes you can train that out of them without too much trouble.. Just have to be consistant..


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

TheZ's said:


> We see some Tollers at the local dog park. One woman has a pair and the male is obsessed with my Zoe- chases her around constantly trying to mount her. He's also shown aggression to a number of other dogs. Having observed this pair and occasionally others, my impression is that the Tollers are quite active and noticeably smaller than the Goldens. I wouldn't want one. To my taste the Golden is a handsomer and much friendlier dog. The comments about being like Border Collies are interesting. To my eye they look like a stray Golden got together with a stray Border Collie. They do have that very focused look in their eye.


My impression of that woman's dogs would be that she has not trained them. They are VERY smart dogs, and need things to do with both brain and body, which sometimes does not mesh with the average pet owner.
Honestly, I've never met one that I didn't like, and I've never heard any of the screaming or constant barking mentioned - and I have set up with a number of them - it would have made for real miserable weekends if they did!


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

They only tend to do the scream in intense working situations when they are frustrated that they cannot get the job done fast enough. We have a lot of very good ones in Ontario, both in show and field work. The only place I have heard the scream is in field--it is unnerving the first time you hear it! Sue Kish (Foxgrove regd) finish GMH titles on two this summer, and also has a girl who is QAA.

They do have a very different temperament and demeanor than Goldens. I like my friends Tollers, but do not think I could live with them.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I watched a few videos of different dogs screaming on YouTube and most of the owners say it's from excitement.

If you can train them not to do it then why don't they!? Maybe some people enjoy that kind of noise haha.


----------



## Bell (Jan 23, 2010)

Thanks for all the info guys! It's very helpful.I still like these interesting dogs a lot.That being said,i KNOW i will not trade that unique golden personality ever.There's something about goldens...I've found pure gold of a friend and would not trade.For anything.  I think that once a person has had a golden,they'll always insist on having one.So will i. But my second dog..who knows i like so many breeds.Tollers are one of them.
P.S:They are intense..and vocal,obviously...


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Lots of tollers here in Nova Scotia. In my mind the breed has deteriorated in temperment from the ones I remember about 20 yrs ago. The ones I am seeing now are hyper, high-strung little barking machines.


----------



## Nyahsmommy (Jul 23, 2011)

Theres one that lives in the neighbourhood here... he is very sweet but very high energy. lol


----------



## GeorgiaOnMyMind (May 4, 2010)

I know a toller, and I agree with the comparison to a boarder Collie. Very intense, very vocal. I have never seen that dog just "chill". Not my kind of dog.


----------



## Nyahsmommy (Jul 23, 2011)

I didn't realize it until yesterday but that toller actually lives at the end of our block of townhouses. Everytime I see someone leave the house they have the dog with him.. He's always on the go. It's a nice dog but probably suited better for the country or a farm IMO


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 21, 2014)

There are two tollers that go to the place I take Penny for Rally II class. They were both very calm - but that's just what I've observed for a couple minutes. The owner actually came over to me and asked if Penny was a Toller. It's the first time anyone's thought she was a purebred (she is full Golden but has white on her face).


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

my conformation class teacher breeds tollers and we also train in the field with a couple tollers. 
Having owned a golden/border collie mix in the past I would say that the tollers I have met come in close to our Jack: sweet like a GR, stubborn like a BC.

While I do not see myself getting a toller unless it is a rescue in need of a home, I love the breed.


----------

